# Experiences With VeneerSupplies.com



## drogsod (Dec 17, 2018)

I totally agree with your review. They offer excellent veneers, their web site is great and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been buying from them for years, 100% satisfied 8^)

You can catch some semi-annual specials, free shipping and some steals on veneers.

If you haven't tried one of their "mystery boxes" , you can get a great assortment of various flitches for a very low per-sq. ft. price. I've bought four so far and they are addictive.

I think they are a 3 or 4 person operation, the owner and his wife, plus one or two helpers.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I also have had great experiences with them over the years! I buy a lot from them great company!


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Wholeheartedly agree


----------



## Surreal (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation, I will have a look at their site.


----------

